# Pacers' Jackson hit by car fires CCW handgun in self defense



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Friday, October 6, 2006
Pacers' Jackson hit by car, fires handgun in self defense
Associated Press

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2615124

INDIANAPOLIS -- Stephen Jackson of the Indiana Pacers fired a gun in the air, apparently in self-defense, outside a strip club early Friday after he was slugged in the mouth and struck by a car that sent him tumbling onto the hood, police said.

Jackson was limping but refused medical treatment at the scene, police spokesman Sgt. Matthew Mount said. Jackson later conferred with a team trainer and sought treatment at a hospital.

Officers found a small amount of marijuana in the passenger side door of Pacer point guard Jamaal Tinsley's car, police said. Officers could not determine the car's driver or to whom the marijuana belonged, so no arrests were made.

There were no reports of anyone hit by gunfire. Police were looking for the car that struck Jackson, and others involved. Jackson was at the Indianapolis club with teammates Tinsley, Marquis Daniels and Jimmie Hunter, police said.

Jackson told officers he fired his 9 mm pistol five times after he was hit in the mouth and tossed on the hood of the car, Mount said.

Coach Rick Carlisle declined comment Friday, and calls by The Associated Press to team president Larry Bird and chief executive Donnie Walsh weren't immediately returned. A message was left with Jackson's agent, Dan Fegan.

The Pacers said Friday that all involved are cooperating with police, and none of the players at the strip club would be available to the media after practice Friday.

"Since this is an ongoing review of the matters that took place Friday morning, the Pacers will have no further comment at this time," the team said in a statement.

The mayhem began with an argument inside Club Rio involving patrons and players, Mount said. The players said they left the club, but the patrons followed them.

"At some point when leaving the club, a verbal altercation ensued ... that turned into a physical altercation," Mount said.

Tinsley and Daniels also had guns in their cars, and all three armed players had weapons permits, Mount said, although Daniels' permit was issued by Florida.

The strip club's managers told police that professional athletes sometimes come to the club.

"They don't have a lot of problems there," Mount said.

Jackson was suspended 30 games for his role in a brawl with Detroit Pistons fans at Auburn Hills, Mich., two seasons ago. Last season, he repeatedly argued with officials and his coach, and was singled out by Bird for his negative attitude.

Jackson pleaded no contest to misdemeanor assault charges related to Auburn Hills and was sentenced in September 2005 to a year's probation and community service.

Bird said in May his players must shape up or play elsewhere next season. He said he was through dealing with what he said were bad attitudes, selfishness and laziness.

"They're the ones that have to make the changes," he said at the time. "If they can't make the changes, yes, we have to look to move them."

Jackson, a 28-year-old guard, joined the Pacers in 2004 and averaged 16 points during the 2005-06 season.

During a recent news conference, he hugged Carlisle and sat by his side to answer questions -- a gesture the Pacers hoped would symbolize improved team chemistry. That happened a day after Carlisle signed a contract extension and was given the title of executive vice president of basketball operations.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

firing shots in the air is not self defence! Thats what you would call reckless endangerment of life and limb. Also having a licence to carry does not mean you do so while engaging in recless behavior "drinking, Smoking Pot and cruzing strip bars". Hey don't get me wrong I got nothing againt that but I dont carry when I do. They should all lose their licence to carry. Seems every day these fella's show the world how dumb they really are. :eyeroll:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Bore.224 said:


> firing shots in the air is not self defence! Thats what you would call reckless endangerment of life and limb. Also having a licence to carry does not mean you do so while engaging in recless behavior "drinking, Smoking Pot and cruzing strip bars". Hey don't get me wrong I got nothing againt that but I dont carry when I do. They should all lose their licence to carry. Seems every day these fella's show the world how dumb they really are. :eyeroll:


Ummm... ok

So here is what I heard is the current story... reading this article above didn't tell us much as the onscene reporter noted.

He was assaulted at a club where he was hit in the face, and then run over by a car causing him to get thrown up over it's hood. This is all on security video backing up his story. He then drew his legally concealed weapon and fired it I forget... 5 times? The first shot went into the air and the other 4 have not been found.

It was reported that the police are treating this as a self defense case. At the time of my writing they are not pressing any charges against him for the discharge of the weapon. That seems to me to be pretty telling.

On another note... firing a gun into the air (or in any direction) does not preclude self defense. As long as the actions presented against him allow him to legally defend himself, the direction of the bullet doesn't determine whether it is offensive or defensive.

That being said... he still owns those bullets. If he were to have struck an innocent party that is a seperate matter.

I challenge anyone who gets run over and thrown over a vehicle to not be extremely flustered in that type of situation.

The other players had their legal weapons in their vehicles. Just because they did does not mean that they then can't go to a club and drink. For us to infer anything further into their behavior is pure speculation. The police noted they didnt even do anything with the drugs found, as they had no idea where they came from... just because you don't do it doesn't mean they are prohibited from carrying a gun in their vehicle when they do.

I'm not trying to defend them as much as the concept as a whole I guess...

In this case, I think we need to give him the benefit of the doubt....

Ryan


----------

